# Spiel für Nicht-lesende Nicht-Kleinkinder gesucht



## Sundream (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo, ich habe ein Kind das trotz 12 Jahre Alter nicht lesen kann. 
Daher ist die Auswahl an Spielen sehr begrenzt.

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich Machinarium gefunden. 

Jetzt meine Frage : Wer kennt noch ein Spiel in dem man zumindest während des Spiels praktisch nichts mehr lesen muss ?

Spiele für Vorschulkinder haben einfach nicht die Komplexität um länger zu fesseln, es muss doch einfach etwas ähnliches zu Machinarium geben, das auf Text verzichtet, hoffe ich zumindest mal.

Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Liebe Grüße
Michael


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht sollte man sich mal mit dem Kind hinsetzen und lesen und Buchstaben lernen anstatt es vor dem PC zu setzen?


----------



## Ahramanyu (9. Januar 2011)

In welche Richtung von Spielen soll es denn gehen? Spiele-Genres sind ja breit gefächert. Das von dir genannte Machinarium wäre ja ein Puzzle/Logik-Spiel, soll es wieder so etwas sein?

Ansonsten, man kann sich nun mal schwer zurückhalten es nicht zu schreiben, finde ich es fragwürdig, die Zeit nicht eher darin zu investieren, dem Kind eben das Lesen und Schreiben beizubringen. Da ich die Umstände nicht kenne, wird es von mir auch keine Vorwürfe hageln. Es gibt mehr als einen Grund, warum dies momentan nicht möglich sein kann. Es wundert mich nur stark.


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2011)

Sundream schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe ein Kind das trotz 12 Jahre Alter nicht lesen kann.
> Daher ist die Auswahl an Spielen sehr begrenzt.
> 
> Vor einiger Zeit habe ich Machinarium gefunden.
> ...



Ich unterstützte zum einen die Aussage von Ahra. 

Aber nun zurück zu deiner eigentlichen Aussage lieber TE: Eventuell die Spiele von PopCap? Bejeweled, Peggle und z.T. auch Plants vs. Zombies sind alles Spiele, die auch ohne lesen funktionieren sollten. Es sind zwar relativ seichte Spiele, aber sie machen durchaus Spaß und zwar recht lange.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Januar 2011)

Vllt das? Kostet sogar nix!



(Und weil ich jetzt was sinvolles eingebracht habe darf ich auch das noch sagen sonst platz ich:

(Lieber TE bitte das ignorieren) Das beste Spiel für Leute die nicht Lesen ist WOW muhahaha idas musste raus  )


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Januar 2011)

@Ohrensammler: Du hast dir grade sehr viel Respekt verdient (zumindest von mir). Plants vs. Zombies wird nix, da kommt man ohne Lesen nicht zurecht. Trackmania wäre mein Vorschlag. Man müsste die Menünaviagation auswendig lernen, was allerdings nur 2-3 Klicks sind.

Oder vielleicht ein Beat' em Up?

Was sind eigentlich die Ursache für das nicht lesen? Legasthenie, müde Augen oder ADS?
(Ein bisschen hoffe ich sogar, dass es nur Troll ist)


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Plants vs. Zombies wird nix, da kommt man ohne Lesen nicht zurecht.



Da kommt man auch ohne Lesen recht gut zurecht. Die Pflanzen-Towern erklären sich quasi von selbst und wenn der Vater oder die Mutter dabei sitzt sind die paar Text-Zeilen, die da zur Erklärung kommen, in nullkommanichts erklärt.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Januar 2011)

Bin überrascht, dass bisher niemand WoW vorgeschlagen hat.


----------



## EspCap (9. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Bin überrascht, dass bisher niemand WoW vorgeschlagen hat.






Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das beste Spiel für Leute die nicht Lesen ist WOW muhahaha idas musste raus


----------



## Humpelpumpel (9. Januar 2011)

Hm stimmt, WoW würde ganz gut klappen und hat sogar seine Vorteile wenn man nicht lesen kann: Man hat kein geflame. 
Quests lassen sich ja spielend über den Questtracker finden, sprich dafür muss man auch die Questtexte nicht lesen.
Kitten du bist ein Genie.


----------



## Kuya (9. Januar 2011)

Sundream schrieb:


> zt meine Frage : Wer kennt noch ein Spiel in dem man zumindest während des Spiels praktisch nichts mehr lesen muss ?



Counterstrike.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Januar 2011)

EspCap hat mal wieder besser aufgepasst als ich. 

Super Meatboy kann man auch noch prima spielen, ohne irgendwas lesen zu müssen, weil die gesamte Handlung praktisch ohne Worte erzählt wird.


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. Januar 2011)

Portal. Ist aber etwas knifflig.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2011)

Etwas knifflig ist noch nett gesagt, das Spiel ist nichts für einen 12Jährigen meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Laz0rgun (9. Januar 2011)

> Etwas knifflig ist noch nett gesagt, das Spiel ist nichts für einen 12Jährigen meiner Meinung nach.



Sooooooooo unglaublich schwer wie du es darstellst ist es aber auch nicht...
Obs denn auch was für ein zwölfjähriges Kind ist, hängt meiner Meinung nach auch stark vom Kind ab...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Januar 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Counterstrike.



Ach was, die Call of duty reihe...


----------



## Manoroth (9. Januar 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ach was, die Call of duty reihe...



da das spiel für n 12 jährigen ist, is weder CoD noch CS wirklich zu empfehlen^^'


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2011)

Sundream schrieb:


> [...]
> Spiele für Vorschulkinder haben einfach nicht die Komplexität um länger zu fesseln, es muss doch einfach etwas ähnliches zu Machinarium geben, das auf Text verzichtet, hoffe ich zumindest mal.
> [...]


Jemand der mit 12 nicht oder nur sehr schlecht lesen kann, aber das will wird von Vorschul- oder Grundschullehrprogrammen wie Addi/die Tobis etc. unter Umständen schon gefesselt sein, da teils diese Rätsel auch komplexer sind als manche heutigen Titel *g*


----------



## BlizzLord (9. Januar 2011)

Manoroth schrieb:


> da das spiel für n 12 jährigen ist, is weder CoD noch CS wirklich zu empfehlen^^'



Stimmt das Niveau darf ja nicht zu hoch getrieben werden.
Sonst geht nacher der ganze Ruf hin.

Zum Thema: Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung warum ich in diesen Thread gepostet habe.


----------



## Sundream (9. Januar 2011)

Lesen lernen setzt lesen lernen können voraus. Alle die Jahre mit Lernprogrammen und Spezialschulen haben mittlerweile die Lesefähigkeiten eines Erstklässlers produziert der seit wenigen Wochen versucht lesen zu lernen.
Wir reden von einem genetischen Defekt oder brtual gesagt Behinderung unklarer Herkunft.

Wie beschäftigt man jemanden der nicht lesen kann und jeden Tag weint weil er seine "Lustigen Taschenbücher" liebt, aber nicht den Code begreift das sich einzelne Buchstaben zu einem Wort zusammensetzen und einen Sinn ergeben können ? Man versucht ihm eine Freude zu machen mit einem Spiel das eben wie Machinima ganz ohne lesen auskommt und dennnoch spannend ist.

Setzt dich hin und lern ihn lesen. Was glaubst du was wir jeden Tag tun seit Jahren ?
Motiviere mal jeden Tag jemanden der merkt das er unfähig ist obwohl er sich Mühe gibt.

Danke für die echten Antworten


----------



## ego1899 (9. Januar 2011)

Ja aber echt. Wenn sein Sohn in dem Alter nich lesen kann dann ja wohl kaum weil er zu faul, zu doof is oder weil er als Vater versagt is.

Er hat ne spezielle Frage gestellt und wollte darauf ne Antwort.

Wenn er irgendwelche Ratschläge brauch wird er sich die bestimmt woanders einholen und nich hier. Es sei denn er will blöde Antworten, dann isser hier richtig...


----------



## Kankuso (9. Januar 2011)

Fifa 11


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Januar 2011)

Sport- und Rennspiele sind dafür alle relativ tauglich.
Ansonsten hät ich vielleicht eher Nintendo Titel empfohlen, Mario Kart, Super Mario..
Bei den Jump and Runs bieten sich da vorallem die 2d Titel auf dem Super Nintendo an, da gibts natürlich auch Möglichkeiten diese auf dem PC zu spielen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Januar 2011)

Was bis jetzt glaub ich noch nicht genannt wurde ist World of Goo, schönes Knobbelspiel und sollte auch ohne Lesekenntnisse spielbar sein. Es wird zwar eine Story erzählt, aber die ist ziemlich uninteressant.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Januar 2011)

Ich fänd das nicht so toll, wenn es eine Story gibt ist es doch total egal ob sie gut oder schlecht ist - wenn ich sie nicht verstehen kann würde es mich traurig stimmen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (10. Januar 2011)

Naja, aber du wirst bei fast 90% der Spiele eine Story haben. :/


----------



## Skatero (10. Januar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich fänd das nicht so toll, wenn es eine Story gibt ist es doch total egal ob sie gut oder schlecht ist - wenn ich sie nicht verstehen kann würde es mich traurig stimmen.



Die Story ist da aber wirklich nicht wichtig und das Spiel macht auch so genug Spass.


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ja aber echt. Wenn sein Sohn in dem Alter nich lesen kann dann ja wohl kaum weil er zu faul, zu doof is oder weil er als Vater versagt is.
> 
> Er hat ne spezielle Frage gestellt und wollte darauf ne Antwort.
> 
> Wenn er irgendwelche Ratschläge brauch wird er sich die bestimmt woanders einholen und nich hier. Es sei denn er will blöde Antworten, dann isser hier richtig...



./sign. 

Ich habe bei meinem kleinen Bruder mit Computerspielen und (damals Yu-Gi-Oh Karten) tolle Fortschritte erzielt.
Der hatte Jahrelang einsen in Englisch, weil er immer die Fähigkeiten der Englischen Karten wissen wollte, und ich Ihn auf Google 
gehetzt hab. 

Ne andere Geschichte War ein Lekasteniker-Kumpel von mir, der Alleine durch P&P RPG's (Pen & Paper Rollplaygames) seine Lekastenie
so dermaßen verbesserte, dass er eigentlich nur noch bei einfachen Wörtern Fehler hatte, aber komplizierte Wörter waren Easy für Ihn.

Der hat seine Lehrer damit bestimmt total vor den Kopf gestoßen. 

Außerdem:

Deine Frage war gestellt, bezüglich einfachen Games an denen er "Spaß" hat, ohne Lesen zu müssen,
und "nicht", mit welchen "Lern-Programmen" er die meisten Fortschritte macht.

So Lustig es auch klingen mag, Counterstrike ist da das Non-Plus-Ultra.
Was soll er denn da Lesen, außer dem $-Stand, und dem "timeleft" der gelegten Bombe.
Außerdem muss ich mich als Langjähriger Admin regelmäßig mit 10-14 jährigen auf unserem Server rumärgern, 
die ihr Headset permanent dazu benutzen, die "Schulhofausdrücke" auf ihre Teamkollegen zu werfen, die Teilweise auch jenseits der 20 oder 30 sind und zuweilen 0 Toleranz dafür übrig haben, und mich über Adminsay anschreiben, dass ich denen einen "Riegel" vorschieben soll.

Vieleicht hat dein Sohn/Bruder/Neffe ja auch eine Form von Autismus?


----------



## ego1899 (10. Januar 2011)

haha hast leKasteniker geschrieben... und das 2x 

Wir lernen:

L.e.G.a.t.H.e.n.i.e

Legasthenie! 
Du Anal-Phabet


----------



## Kuya (10. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> haha hast leKasteniker geschrieben... und das 2x
> 
> Wir lernen:
> 
> ...



Ich hab noch überlegt ob ich das Googeln soll, aber ich dachte mir, egal, ich muss nur Erkrankungen schreiben können unter denen ich selber Leide.


----------



## shadow24 (10. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wir lernen:
> 
> L.e.G.a.t.H.e.n.i.e
> 
> Legasthenie!



lol,selbst überlistet...wenn man schon buchstabiert,sollte man auch alle Buchstaben einfügen

btt:warum sollte das eigentlich ein PC-Spiel sein?Karten spielen ist auch schön im Kreis der Familie und euer Sohn sitzt dann nicht alleine vorm PC.würde ich ja grundsätzlich eher empfehlen(gibts übrigens auch kostenlos auf den PCs,wie z.B.Hearts.einmal erklärt und er kriegt das alleine hin)
falls er nur mal so am PC/Konsole daddeln soll,weil ihr keine Zeit habt,dann gibts z.B.von Wii doch auch schöne Sachen,die nicht auf Gewalt setzen, sondern auf Spass und Spannung.und auch da kann man z.B. bei Mario Kart bis zu vier Leute gleichzeitig beschäftigen,ohne das man des lesens mächtig sein muss...
oder schenkt ihm für den PC ein Schachprogramm.vielleicht macht ihm das ja Spass...oftmals haben ja sprach-und schreibschwache Kinder mehr Lust auf mathematische Dinge


----------



## ruffy-f (10. Januar 2011)

Minecraft...

Irgendwie find ich das Spiel eine gute Idee. Zu lesen gibt es da nicht sehr viel und dein Kind kann noch dazu wunderbar seine Fantasie auslassen. Und so teuer ist das Spiel auch nicht.


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> haha hast leKasteniker geschrieben... und das 2x
> 
> Wir lernen:
> 
> ...



Nimms' mir nicht übel, leihe es mir auch nur aus 



Super Meat Boy!


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich fänd das nicht so toll, wenn es eine Story gibt ist es doch total egal ob sie gut oder schlecht ist - wenn ich sie nicht verstehen kann würde es mich traurig stimmen.



Naja, die Story ist in dem Spiel dermaßen seicht und sehr, sehr nebensächlich. Im Grunde braucht man da nicht einmal von einer "Story" zu reden. Aber ansonsten ist World of Goo durchaus geeignet.

Was mir noch einfällt: Audiosurf - Wenn er Musik mag wäre das Spiel wirklich nice. Rennspiele aller Art, etwa Need for Speed, F1 2010, Split/Second und andere. Osmos als guter Indie-Titel. 

Da hier jemand Minecraft erwähnt: Wäre auch möglich, wenn auch nur bedingt.


----------



## Topedope (12. Januar 2011)

Ist zwar schon einiges älter, aber meiner Erinnerung nach kommt die Myst-Reihe wirklich nahezu ohne Worte aus.


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. Januar 2011)

Worms Reloaded. Klasse Spiel!


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (17. Januar 2011)

Sorry,vielleicht hört sich das jetzt böse an (will wirklich nicht böse sein)aber:Wie wärs mit einem Buch?Könntest ihm ja die Taschenbücher vorlesen...

Naja du könntest deinen Kind Spiele erklären,z.B das Crafting System in Mincecraft,der/die kleine/r würde sicher Spaß haben!


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (17. Januar 2011)

2 facher post war hier,jetzt ist er weg sorry


----------



## Doomsta (18. Januar 2011)

Würde Minecraft empfehlen, es ist simpel, leicht verständlich, kinder gerecht....fast wie LEGO.


----------



## Sundream (27. Mai 2011)

so noch mal zum Abschluss.
Danke für Vorschläge.
manches war erfolgreich, CS und wow habe ich weggelassen, dazu ist er trotz 12 Jahre alt zu ...nett :-)

Die WII war die beste Idee, das half auch viel für die Koordination.

Wir haben leichte Fortschritte, ein Satz ist nun möglich, auch wenn dann die Konzentration am Ende ist, aber das wäre vor einem Jahr
noch undenkbar gewesen.

Der größte Hit war lustigerweise die Packung Fischstäbchen, denn wenn man die selbst machen will,
muss man rausfinden auf wieviel und wielange der Ofen stehen muss :-)

Danke nochmal an alle die geholfen haben und nein, das hier war kein Fake und kein Getrolle,
jeder hat so seine Probleme im Leben auch wenn manche seltsam scheinen.


----------



## Dracun (27. Mai 2011)

Das freut doch ... ich wünsche euch noch viele weitere Fortschritte


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (27. Mai 2011)

Ja ich wünsche euch auch noch viele weitere Fortschritte. (: Leider fällt mir spontan kein Spiel ein. :< Aber ich drücke euch alle Daumen, Zehen, Ohren, Augen, Knie, was so geht, dass es weiterhin so super läuft.  Mehr Fischstäbchenpackungen für die Welt. 
Und was ich vllt noch als Tipp hätte: Puzzle. Ich hab auch jahrelang mit starken Konzentrationsschwierigkeiten gekämpft und mein Onkel Doktor empfahl mir einfach mal Puzzles zu machen. Hat mir persönlich auf jeden Fall geholfen bei der Konzentration und macht mir auch wahnsinnig Spaß *auf diverse 1000 und 2000 Teile Puzzle an der Wand und in der Ecke schaut* :> Kein Wundermittel, aber mir hat es definitiv etwas gebracht. (:


----------



## xdave78 (28. Mai 2011)

Also mein Sohn ist 5 und kann auch noch nicht lesen:

- Mario Kart und sonstige Rennspiele
- Bakugan Battle Brawlers
- Invizimals
- Mario Galaxy

(wir ham ne Wii, DS, PSP und nen PC)

...zur Lernunterstützng kann ich noch Käpt´n Sharky empfehlen aber das ist halt Vorschule


----------



## Dracun (28. Mai 2011)

Was auch gut ist
Addy Mini Spiele
http://www.amazon.de/Addy-Mini-Entdecker-Paket-1/dp/9054679859
& Bellos Bauernhof
http://www.bellosbauernhof.de/

Jetzt für ganz kleine


----------



## Deanne (28. Mai 2011)

Beherrscht das Kind bzw. der Jugendliche die Zahlen und kann er damit umgehen? Kann er die Augen eines Würfels einer Zahl zuordnen?

Sollte dies der Fall sein, so würde ich vorschlagen, von PC-Spielen ganz abzurücken. Viele lassen sich nur alleine spielen und wenn man einen jungen Menschen beschäftigen, aber auch fördern möchte, halte ich es für sinnvoller, gemeinsam zu spielen. 

Daher würde ich Brettspiele oder Puzzles als Alternative vorschlagen. Man kann gemeinsam spielen und fördert die Konzentrationsfähigkeit, je nach Spiel aber auch Reaktionsschnelligkeit und logisches Denken. Ich habe lange Jahre lang mit behinderten Kindern und Jugendlichen gearbeitet und diese hatten an solchen Spielen immer sehr viel Freude und ließen sich damit auch gut beschäftigen.


----------



## Dracun (28. Mai 2011)

Na ja gänzlich abraten würde ich nicht sagen, ich würde eher beides kombinieren. Man kann ja auch sich mit seinem Kind zusammen an den PC setzen und mit ihm zusammen diese Spiele spielen. Aber im großen und ganzen hast du recht Gesellschaftsspiele sind gut für die Frühförderung. Bei beiden gilt aber nicht übertreiben und das Kind nicht überfordern.


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2011)

Manoroth schrieb:


> da das spiel für n 12 jährigen ist, is weder CoD noch CS wirklich zu empfehlen^^'



wenn du wüsstest.. mein Cousin zockt seit er 8 ist nur Ego-Shooter und ich sag dir der ist nicht normal, immer meint er"man muss in Kopf schießen donn blutet er *lachen*"


----------



## EspCap (28. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> wenn du wüsstest.. mein Cousin zockt seit er 8 ist nur Ego-Shooter und ich sag dir der ist nicht normal, immer meint er"man muss in Kopf schießen donn blutet er *lachen*"



Wieso sorgen seine Eltern dann nicht dafür dass er so was nicht in die Finger kriegt?


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wieso sorgen seine Eltern dann nicht dafür dass er so was nicht in die Finger kriegt?



die leben getrennt ka wie er bei seiner Mutter ist aber sein Vater(mein Onkel) kauft ihm alles was er will egal ob er es braucht oder nicht

Edit: um dem unterstrichenen etwas Nacgdruck zu verleihen, er hat mehr USK 18 Spiele als ich insgesamt Spiele hab


----------



## DexDrive (28. Mai 2011)

Wie wäre es mit Minecraft ?
Kostet 14,99€ macht spaß man muss keine wort lesen können und kann sich trozdem tagelang damit beschäftigen.
Mir bereitet es viele schöne Stunden 

Mfg

DexDrive


----------



## Thoor (28. Mai 2011)

Minecraft wäre in diesem Fall sicher noch zu empfehelen da man seine Fantasie ausleben kann ohne irgendwelche Alternativen, jedoch könnte man da auch gleich nach draussen gehen und mit Bauklötzen spielen.

Ich wünsche dir und deinem Kind jedenfalls alles gute, ich bin sicher ihr kriegt das hin 

PS: als ich klein war gabs solche kleine Knobbelspiele von ner bestimmten Firma... mir fällt leider der name nichtmehr ein... Tivoli... kann das sein? Ich habe sie geliebt! Da konnte man Spass mit Lernen verbinden... hilft vorallem ungemein fürs Allgemeinwissen! Schliesslich ist eine Leseschwäche nicht mit allgemeiner Dummheit gleichzusetzen!


----------



## Dracun (28. Mai 2011)

Thoor wat du sicherlich meinst ist LÜK 

http://www.luek.de/index.xtp




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (28. Mai 2011)

nneeee waren so ganz simple pc spiele... 

so 5 freunde click spiele


----------



## Dracun (28. Mai 2011)

Aso  Ich war jetzt wohl zu sehr oldschool


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Thoor wat du sicherlich meinst ist LÜK
> 
> http://www.luek.de/index.xtp
> 
> ...



das hat mir früher auch gut geholfen^^


----------



## Lakor (28. Mai 2011)

Also mir fällt noch ein Mini Spiel ein: Icy Tower. Ist ein sehr einfaches Mini Spiel und fesselt unglaublich. Man könnte sagen, dass es der Vorläufer von diesen ganzen "Doodle Jump" Geschichten ist die es heutzutage gibt. Icy Tower müsste man heutzutage eigentlich kostenlos runterladen können^^


----------



## Elda (29. Mai 2011)

Sundream schrieb:


> Lesen lernen setzt lesen lernen können voraus. Alle die Jahre mit Lernprogrammen und Spezialschulen haben mittlerweile die Lesefähigkeiten eines Erstklässlers produziert der seit wenigen Wochen versucht lesen zu lernen.
> Wir reden von einem genetischen Defekt oder brtual gesagt Behinderung unklarer Herkunft.
> 
> Wie beschäftigt man jemanden der nicht lesen kann und jeden Tag weint weil er seine "Lustigen Taschenbücher" liebt, aber nicht den Code begreift das sich einzelne Buchstaben zu einem Wort zusammensetzen und einen Sinn ergeben können ? Man versucht ihm eine Freude zu machen mit einem Spiel das eben wie Machinima ganz ohne lesen auskommt und dennnoch spannend ist.
> ...


Wenn du das gleich geschrieben hättest wären wahrscheinlich keine kommentare mit "bring ihm lesen bei" gekommen. 
Hm ein Spiel in dem man nicht lesen können muss, dazu fällt mir jetzt spontan auch nichts ein ausser vllt. Autorennen oder irgendwelche Simulatoren.
Supertipp: Super Mario! Perfektes spiel


----------

